
We got our first 1k users - Raj7k
https://medium.com/@aliasav/how-we-scaled-to-our-first-1000-users-fff4f041005b
======
carlsborg
Great execution. How did you conduct your surveys?

~~~
Raj7k
We started with the questions which are not directing the users. As we had
created a group of 1200+ telegram and facebook users it became easy to
distribute it to get the relevant responses.

